# DecalGirl for Kindle 2



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just got a response from DecalGirl saying they expect to have skins for the Kindle 2 about 2 to 4 weeks after the release date.   My poor new Kindle will be nekkid for weeks!!!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

And I thank you for that update as well.
Love the Wolves!

Eric


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess now is the time to start sending in requests for designs we'd like them to offer as kindle2 skins


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  I already bought one for my kindle 1 that I won't receive and hopefully they'll have the same design for the kindle 2.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome 

Does anyone know whether DecalGirl will let people do trade-ins, as M-Edge is doing?

I've got an unopened Gypsy Kindle 1 skin collecting dust!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been examining the pictures of k2 and I think it's going to look very nice skinned. The silver scroll bar is gone (I'll miss it) and so are the little ledges around the screen. There's extra white space around the screen (I'm trying to see that as a positive) so we'll be able to see more of the design with less interruption. Also, with no battery cover to worry about, the entire back can be cover, again, seeing more of the design. I hope we're still able to do custom screen savers.

I've sent in a request for Night Lady, Jolie, Her Abstraction, Pink Tranquility, and Arabian Nights.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Britt said:


> Awesome
> 
> Does anyone know whether DecalGirl will let people do trade-ins, as M-Edge is doing?
> 
> I've got an unopened Gypsy Kindle 1 skin collecting dust!


I'd contact them and see what they say. Then let us know.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Britt said:


> Awesome
> 
> Does anyone know whether DecalGirl will let people do trade-ins, as M-Edge is doing?
> 
> I've got an unopened Gypsy Kindle 1 skin collecting dust!


it is worth a try to ask, but I doubt it. If I remember correctly, I read somewhere that they print them when ordered (so they do not keep them in stock).


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

start requesting skins now.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I just got a response from DecalGirl saying they expect to have skins for the Kindle 2 about 2 to 4 weeks after the release date.  My poor new Kindle will be nekkid for weeks!!!


 Well, the wait sucks but thanks for letting us know at least.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I called DecalGirl and they said I would be able to send the one back that I had ordered when I ordered my Kindle.  They changed the Kindle as we know and DecalGirl said I just needed some kind of return number and they would exchange it.  I thought that was a pretty sweet deal.  I was prepared to just buy another skin, but this makes it better.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Can't wait.  I wonder why its going to take them so long to release the skins?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> Can't wait. I wonder why its going to take them so long to release the skins?


They probably won't have a Kindle in their hands until Feb 25th, just like the rest of us.

L


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Great info!  Thanks!


----------

